# 5 rbps in a 75



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I have 5 rbps in a 75 they are small now but i was just curious what are the chances that they will breed?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Not really good.. but if you were to say if they'll be ok to be housed in, then yes.. theres a possibility!!

For Ps to breed, your gonna have to give them enough room to even think about breeding. Comfort and space is the main neccesity for these fish to even pair up. But if they did/do decide to breed, chances of sucess in hatching eggs would be a long shot.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Let them mature and once you start seeing territorial issues and some protectiveness towards another RB then its time to seperate and hope you get lucky


----------



## shogun97 (Jul 7, 2003)

don't mean to step on any toes here but I think your chances are great buddy have had many sucessfull spawns in even a 45 long with 5 p's in it, anyway goodluck buddy just wanted to give you a little hope! with the right conditions and right fish they will do it...patience is the key


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how small are we talkn?

they must mature, but it can happen.

just don't hold your breath


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In that tank...about 0.00001%







!


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

your chances are not great ....however 7 months ago i bought 3 reds at dime size. one of them died so i bought another, then 2 months ago i bought another red that is 5.5 inches.

just this last friday i found eggs in my 45 gal tank that houses all four of these reds and alos a 7 inch oscar.

im sure that these fish are very stressed and stuff from being crowded but they went and did the wild thing.

dont let anyone tell you its not possible, because it is.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> your chances are not great ....however 7 months ago i bought 3 reds at dime size. one of them died so i bought another, then 2 months ago i bought another red that is 5.5 inches.
> 
> just this last friday i found eggs in my 45 gal tank that houses all four of these reds and alos a 7 inch oscar.
> 
> ...


 so what your saying is that you purchased these reds separatly







interesting................


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

well they did the wild thing sop i dont raly care.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe they dont like mating with their sisters/brothers


----------

